

Pixbuf – A social media tool for photographers - evahenson
http://pixbuf.com

======
timboslice
TL;DR:

Upload your images, they extract EXIF for metadata, resize it and upload to
all your services. Automatically social sharing buffer comes with analytics
aggregated from all your services - you can now see how popular your work is
and why.

~~~
j_s
The part about _share it automatically with your followers when it 's the best
time_ seems to be interesting.

~~~
reustle
Yeah, I currently do this manually, and being in the opposite time zone of my
target audience, it is pretty annoying (especially with Instagram where you
must use the app). Will immediately try this out once there is IG support.

------
exodust
> "See the big picture of your work to know what to shoot next time."

There's a bunch of reasons why your photo of a bat flying overhead with sun
shining through wings gets a lot of likes. It doesn't mean you need to go out
next week and shoot more bats.

Good photographers shoot what their own eyes and minds find appealing, not
what stats tell them to. Photography should encourage conversational feedback
and analysis. Counting hits and likes takes away from the intellectual sharing
of ideas sparked by the image, replacing it with the cold currency of
analytics data.

Unless you're publishing for stock libraries or something, 'number of likes'
isn't reliable as a measure of success. (And shouldn't they be using https for
sign-up and login forms? Okay, they're in beta... fair go fair enough).

------
derwiki
It's a pretty big turnoff when a site asks for an email address before they've
demonstrated they can provide value for me.

